# A Soldier's Dying Wish



## chucknorie (Dec 8, 2010)

He lay on the ground infront of me, his fatigues shredded and covered in dust and blood. The last living member of a PDF unit stared at me at blood poured out of his gaping chest wound caused by a bolter round. I knelt beside the pitiful excuse of a soldier who had tryed to defend his world in the name of the false god, and laughed as he reached and clawed desperatley for his las pistol which lay barely out of reach. He gave up on his desperate struggle and rolled over to look at my face, which was hidden behind an Astartes helmet. He managed to whisper something which my ears could barely pick out, " You... you may have killed me, but... you will never reach Terra and the god emperor." I removed my helmet and placed it in the dust beside him before looking into his eyes with my pitch black. "The Night Lords will be the demise of your false emperor, mortal, and i dont think you will be stopping anyone soon." He tried spitting at me, but only managed to send a spurt of blood and saliva that landed on his chin. "I respect one thing in this universe, mortal, and that would be that every dying man deserves a wish... What is yours?" He tryed laughing but had to stop due to the fact he was choking on his blood, and said a very plain thing to me, "Your death, traitor, which may come sooner than you think." The last thing i heard was a gunshot.

The Night Lord's body sat for a while longer before falling over, missing half of its head, and landing next to the PDF trooper who grinned. A squad of Ultramarines walk over, one holding a bolt pistol that was still smoking. He knelt beside the PDF, "You have defended your homeland well, soldier, your will in the god emperor unwavering." The PDF stared at the shining example of honor and said his last words "I served him in his time of need, he served me in mine."


----------



## chucknorie (Dec 8, 2010)

*one thing i forgot...*

i forgot to mention one thing on this; i am a very, very young writer, so any feedback is welcomed by me. I may submit more work once and a while. (im under 16)


----------

